# Starting to get a little creeped out over the new "pet" coming in two weeks.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

So our wedding anniversary is coming up next month and for about three years now Jason has been begging for an octopus! So I finally agreed he could have a mimic octopus for a anniversary gift. We started preparing the salt water tank about six weeks ago. It takes about two months to get the water perfect for the octopus. But I am doing my research and am starting to get creeped out. First off the octopus will be watching us! Trying to figure things out! We have to be very careful that it is not looking when we open or close the tank cause it will figure out how to open the tank and ESCAPE! Also we are supposed to provide it a corked bottle to live in. The octopus will be able to remove the cork get inside the bottle and then will close the bottle with the cork when it is inside! We have to provide it toys and games so it does not get BORED! I'm just a little uneasy about being watched and observed by a super genius with no spine! CREEPY!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 17, 2011)

That does sound a bit creepy! Can you weight down or secure the tank top so it can't escape?


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 17, 2011)

I didn't even know you could them as pets. :shock:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes you can keep them as pets and Jason just HAS to have one. The top of the tank must be drilled down with special screws but if the Octopus watches you unscrew the top it will figure out how to loosen the screws from the inside. We are discussing a padlock! We spoke with a octopus owner and hers was able to open its tank,escape then open the tropical fish tank get in eat all the fish then it returned to its own tank!


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, that's crazy! I had no idea octopus were that smart! You have to post pics when it gets there!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW!!! I find it exciting and creepy all at the same time. Can't wait to see pictures of that. Have you thought of names yet? LOL If it's a female you can name it Urchula or Ink would be cute. Tehehehe

WOW this ought to be very interesting.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

Jason is naming it "tattoo" cause like him it is into "ink". He is a tattoo artist for anyone that did not know. Its a male cause they live longer. Also the aquarium guy who comes every three days to test the salt water says after a few days of "observing" it will try to mimic Fraggles behavior! What the h*ll does that mean? 8 armed foot flicks!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 17, 2011)

LMAO!!!!! It's going to take it's tenticles and make bunny ears and hop in the water. Or maaaaybe it will get out of the tank and start taking Jasons guitar picks and hiding them in Fraggles area to blame it on her.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

Jason just read this over my shoulder. Now he is on his knees holding his sides laughing. Fraggles does not approve of an octopus and does not want one in her home! Oh and there will be plenty of pictures when Tattoo arrives.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 17, 2011)

I looove the name Tattoo, I have 6 myself  tattoos not octipi. LOL


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes Tattoo is a good name for such a creature. Jason is very excited and wants to go pick up the lil creature right now but the water is not quite ready yet. Maybe you should get a few octopi of your own


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 17, 2011)

You are making me think about it. I love odd smart creatures.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

$500 for tank set up another $500 for tank service $300 for the guaranteed captive bred baby octopus then there diet is tropical fish and shell fish.  This thing better not die anytime soon lol!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 17, 2011)

That is so wild and amazing! I would be a little freaked out by it too, but I would prob. watch it as much as he watched me! Looking forward to seeing the photos. I wonder if it would go after Fraggles?


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 17, 2011)

What is the life span of an octopus anyway? Btw like your rabbit, 
your husband cracks me up, I think that's where Fraggles gets the crazy ideas!


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 17, 2011)

What is the life span of an octopus anyway? Btw like your rabbit, 
your husband cracks me up, I think that's where Fraggles gets the crazy ideas!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

Octopi only live for about 2 1/2 years so its a short life span. But we will most likely have to get a new one once the first is gone. Because there strict fish eaters I don't worry about Fraggles. If it did escape and end up on the floor the expert says it would attempt to get back in its tank pretty quick. Its just creepy though. There eyes are kinda human looking. Jason is a very strange and funny guy. Its kinda like being married to the mad hatter.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 17, 2011)

All I can say is there better be pictures of this thing when it gets home, and photos of all the wierd things its supposed to do lol
I'm glad to see you've got help making sure the water is perfect


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

Well we did not wanna shell out the money if it was just going to die as soon as it hit the water. Yes there will be pictures. Lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 17, 2011)

Katie, you have such a talent with words. I am SO looking forward to seeing photos and hearing Tattoo stories!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 17, 2011)

some are posionous do your research. try googling myfishtank great forum for fishy people.

they are VERY VERY smart and violent and can be very dangerous. need to make sure to have a great great filtering system and large tank. they could kill themselves if they get sick or release a chemical from stress

they are all wild caught so the average life span doesnt go past a few months. know too many people who have tried, and failed, at keeping these guys-their tanks being destroyed in the process.

if you want something neat..look into a mantis shrimp (a clap from their claw can break a weak tank wall!!! and their BEAUTIFUL) or some sea slugs. their not an octupus but even pro reefers i know who upkeep resturant aquariums have had very bad luck with them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 17, 2011)

Octo's are supposed to be the second smartest creature on Earth. The do have amazing problem solving skills, so securing the tank top is no small task. We've had a bunch of tanks when we we're younger, but never got the salt water bug--had to take care of one when I was a lab assistant (the life of an under-grad) so I had enough. Had a Red Tiger Oscar and an Arrowana (sp) that were gigantic. Definitely want to see pictures.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 17, 2011)

How big of a tank do you need? Sounds like a very cool pet. Not very cuddly though!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 17, 2011)

Good luck with your new pet. 

I know someone that had an octopus and they are very hard to keep. He has 40+ years of fishkeeping experience and even he had a hard time keeping them. Make sure you stay on top of their water and secure the tank VERY well. If there is the slightest hole they will get out. Also watch what kind of filter you are using. If its not 100% secure they will crawl into the filter, or up the filter hoses. I also agree with locking the top of the tank closed. Research, research, research. I wouldn't rely on a aquarium service to keep up with maintenance. An octopus will need more then weekly/bi weekly care most provide. So make sure you are comfortable and understand all the aspects of maintenance because if something goes wrong you need to act fast. 

Definitely one of the hardest animals to keep in an aquarium. If you don't succeed dont' get discouraged. You might want to try something like seahorses. They make an interesting tank. But I have to respect jumping right into a salt tank. If you got the money I say go for it!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG I can't wait to see pictures! What a cool pet! I didn't even know that you could have octopus as pets!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks you for the concerns. Mimic octopi are not poisonous or dangerous to people in anyway. The tank is a 75 gallon specially designed custom built octopus enclosure that was put together special for us by a aquarium expert who specializes in invertebrates. That same guy is the one who is preparing the water and securing a captive bred two month old. Yes there are captive bred babies out there. The filter is also custom and specially designed for invertebrates. We are not just tossing a wild caught octopus into a fish tank . Jason has done his homework and believes in doing things the right way. Our aquarium guy guarantees his work to the point that we get a full refund if the octo dies due to water issues or tank problems. He also throws in lifetime tank care and water testing. I don't think its going to be a problem


----------



## degrassi (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds good. Take lots of pics  I'm interested to see the setup and what the tank/filter looks like.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

I will upload some pictures of the setup tonight. Its actually really pretty. The coral is live and very pretty its also doing very well. It has live rock and the water is this beautiful aqua blue


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2011)

I know you said they aren't dangerous to non-fish but I have this terrible mental image of Fraggles chilling in her cage and the octopus coming up behind her and strangling her like a horror movie.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

:NIGHT OF THE OCTOPUS: sounds like a good horror movie. Regardless of how smart it is I am sure Fraggles could take it out any day!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 18, 2011)

maybe that is why Fraggles is running around with her dewlap in her mouth. Practicing retreiving methods to return the octopus back to its cage.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL! That's great. Solves that mystery. Thanks Alma


----------



## Azerane (Jun 18, 2011)

Ooh, fantastic! Octopus are such fascinating, intelligent creatures. I would agree with putting either a padlock or a heavy weight on top of the tank lid, just to ensure it can't push it open if it does manage to figure out how. What a fantastic thing to own, I know some fun thing you can make for it include jars with screw-top lids and putting some food inside the jar, then it has to figure out how to unscrew it etc.

Sounds expensive but like a whole lot of fun


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes screw top lids,tupperwear containers,plastic easter eggs and puzzles made out of lego's are all things that you can hide food in. Jason will have fun coming up with idea's to keep Tattoo happy.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 18, 2011)

lol I'm sure he will! Wonder if an octopus gets aggervated at the box in a box, in a box, in a box ,in a box, in a box ... etc..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2011)

I did some reading on the mimic octopus. They do sound like very smart and interesting creatures. A bit creepy though! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 18, 2011)

Its only the behavior I find creepy. I think the mimic is actually really beautiful. Its the idea that it will be watching us. I mean Fraggles watches us but she is not "observing" us. She is waiting for the treat bag to emerge. This thing on the other hand is going to be THINKING! That's creepy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2011)

OMG finally an animal I wouldn't even if my life depended on it want.

I can't wait to see pics though.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 18, 2011)

You don't want a octopus? I thought EVERYONE wanted a octopus.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2011)

Umm no haven't you seen Mega Shark Vs. Giant Octopus or Giant Octopus!?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't say I have lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2011)

Than don't! EVER!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder if the mimic octopus will mimic you after watching for a while? P.S. Don't keep it in the bedroom, lol!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2011)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 22, 2011)

has it arrived yet??


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 22, 2011)

yes is it there yet? cant wait to see this thing. how big is it when you first get it? is it just a baby?


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 22, 2011)

OMGosh I am chompin at the bit here. I can't wait to see this amazing creature. I think they are beautiful and elegant.

And I agree, don't bring the mimicking octopus into the bedroom. That copuld be awkward when you have guest over and he starts to display what he saw. YIKES :blushan:


----------



## Anaira (Jun 22, 2011)

Will you still be allowed to have it in your apartment?


----------



## Nela (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the mental image of Katie coming home to find Tatoo out of the tank, near Fraggles, completely knotted and staring back at Katie pleading to be taken a safe distance away from the evil bunny


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol. Great posts. Tattoo arrives today. I will post a separate thread this afternoon when Tattoo comes home.


----------

